
Ask HN: I feel like I wrote myself into a corner with my landing page and MVP - satvikpendem
I&#x27;m building a todo list + calendar productivity tool called Artemis (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getartemis.app). The animation on the landing page was made with animation software (Figma and Principle) and it&#x27;s like an idealized version of what I want to make. The problem is that I&#x27;m not a web developer (I do more machine learning stuff) so I&#x27;ve been learning web dev, but I only started recently so I don&#x27;t know much.<p>Now I want to create an MVP but I actually don&#x27;t know how to implement the ideal version that I was advertising. I feel like if I release a smaller verison, then those who signed up might feel like they&#x27;ve been misled. In fact, I created a small MVP already, a to do list timer that doesn&#x27;t have calendar capabilities (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;timer.getartemis.app) and when I talked to a few people, they said that this isn&#x27;t what they were expecting and I should get back to them once I&#x27;ve made a more complete version with a calendar, basically at the level of the animation on my landing page.<p>Should I just continue to learn more web dev to make the more complete MVP, or redesign my landing page to be more faithful to what I can make currently (a simpler version of the same concept), or do something else? How can I get people to use my MVPs without only expecting the ideal version?
======
al2o3cr
Your landing page offers a handful of problems your product claims to solve.
Your MVP should solve at least _some_ classes of at least _some_ of those
problems; babby's first todo list is not that.

~~~
satvikpendem
I see, so you think I should continue to iterate and try to solve the problems
I purport to solve, even if it doesn't reach an idealized version?

------
DATACOMMANDER
Don’t advertise falsely?

